# I love talking dogs!



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

One of my favorite things Mali does is talk. Not the barking but you know, the grumble whine grumble grumble whine talking stuff. These videos are full of that stuff!

First, this Doberman is HILARIOUS! 

White GSD talking. 

More GSDs talking. 

Husky saying I Love You. 

So cute, couldn't resist posting them, though I'm sure some of you have seen them before.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I love that stuff. Niketa, our husky, was awesome with the whole talking dog stuff it was great, I will miss our howling sessions where we would start to howl and she would howl with us, our other dogs just looked at us.


----------

